# How can a Filipino register a business in a first world country?



## americanPIexpat (Nov 27, 2014)

Hypothetical question. How can a Filipino (not fil-am) register a business in a first world country like the USA,Uk,AUS,CA? I am only talking about the registration, formation, legal paper work and opening the business bank accounts.

Not to live there, not to start a brick and mortar business,but rather instead a legit legal internet business...... just setting up the business entity, is there anyway for a Filipino to do this from the Philippines?

The internet business will need credit card processing merchant accounts as well.

What are the benefits of a Filipino doing such a thing verses just starting the business in the in the Philippines?

I am fishing for information, can someone in the know point me in the right direction?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds more like you need a web site with a Pay Pal button. Having a local business would be easier as far as shipping rates, there are many online websites that your buddy can use such as OLX, local websites in the Philippines that they can sell their products from, you are rated for your performance so if he's slow or the product has issues, your rating is lowered and nobody would want to order from you, with good customer service you could earn yourself a higher rating, this web spot has chat, online feature contact information the works, probably no pay pal function but you probably can set up a COD or cash on delivery method of payment.

http://www.olx.ph/


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

americanPIexpat said:


> Hypothetical question. How can a Filipino (not fil-am) register a business in a first world country like the USA,Uk,AUS,CA? I am only talking about the registration, formation, legal paper work and opening the business bank accounts.
> 
> Not to live there, not to start a brick and mortar business,but rather instead a legit legal internet business...... just setting up the business entity, is there anyway for a Filipino to do this from the Philippines?
> 
> ...


Register a BVI company.

Or in Singapore, or Labuan !

Offshore options galore

In fact, many "RICH" Filipinos have stashed away their loot overseas in various dubious companies !!

Benefits ? I see not much, unless her customers are all out of Philippines

Registering and running it in Philippines does have it's own perils and advantages, though those I know are into large businesses !


----------



## americanPIexpat (Nov 27, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> Sounds more like you need a web site with a Pay Pal button. Having a local business would be easier as far as shipping rates, there are many online websites that your buddy can use such as OLX, local websites in the Philippines that they can sell their products from, you are rated for your performance so if he's slow or the product has issues, your rating is lowered and nobody would want to order from you, with good customer service you could earn yourself a higher rating, this web spot has chat, online feature contact information the works, probably no pay pal function but you probably can set up a COD or cash on delivery method of payment.
> 
> OLX.ph - The Philippines' #1 Buy and Sell Website


Paypal will be used, however paypal is not a solid payment option for large monthly payments from clients in the tens of thousands per month. A real merchant account will be needed as a second solid payment option for sales volumes of $100K US - $400k US per month.

Clients/customers will be world wide, buying and selling internet traffic. 




ecureilx said:


> Register a BVI company.
> 
> Or in Singapore, or Labuan !
> 
> ...


Singapore sounds like a good option for sure, I am just guessing but seems like not such a great idea to run a corrupt county such as the Philippines. Bribes and tea money and seems hard to get anything done at times.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

With that level of money changing hands wouldn't you be looking at hiring a consultant who specializes in this.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

americanPIexpat said:


> Singapore sounds like a good option for sure, I am just guessing but seems like not such a great idea to run a corrupt county such as the Philippines. Bribes and tea money and seems hard to get anything done at times.


Philippines Trade board may not be happy (or was it Department of Trade??) to hear that kind of comments 

Well, In Singapore, or Labuan, in this region, you can search on how to setup an offshore company

Setting it up in Singapore requires a local director, with nominal shares, which the company secretary can help settle.

In Philippines Local partners have to hold majority shares, and then Filipinos wonder why many foreigners aren't keen to invest  

Payment processing can be done in Singapore, but you may have to put up a guarantee, till volume picks up, per Singapore monetory authority rules

Paypal has a presence here, and so are a few Payment processing companies, like 88Pay !

What's the trade about ? If I may ask ?

Just being curious !


----------



## americanPIexpat (Nov 27, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> With that level of money changing hands wouldn't you be looking at hiring a consultant who specializes in this.


Forming a company In America for an American citizen is a very easy process. I have personally used Legalzoom.com for the formation of business entity's in the USA. Super easy. But hard for the average Filipino to be allowed into the USA for opening the business bank accounts. Hong Kong, Singapore, AUS seem like good options.

Forming a company in any country is NOT really a difficult process (unless you are American and dealing with FACTA hahaha), you just need to do a little homework first and make phone calls, gather information etc.



ecureilx said:


> Philippines Trade board may not be happy (or was it Department of Trade??) to hear that kind of comments
> 
> Well, In Singapore, or Labuan, in this region, you can search on how to setup an offshore company
> 
> ...


#1. This would be entirely Filipino owned, I have no interest in setting up a business entity with a Filipino. I would have no control over the Filipino owners company or the companies profits. I am just trying to help out a good friend who happens to be a Filipino citizen. I will not be spending any money out of my pocket for the Filipino off shore company nor investing in the company in anyway.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

americanPIexpat said:


> #1. This would be entirely Filipino owned, I have no interest in setting up a business entity with a Filipino. I would have no control over the Filipino owners company or the companies profits. I am just trying to help out a good friend who happens to be a Filipino citizen. I will not be spending any money out of my pocket for the Filipino off shore company nor investing in the company in anyway.


Well, Philippines lawmakers think ensuring 51% is with a Filipinos gives foreign investors access to PH Market


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I guess you need to clock a few more posts, to get PM facility !!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Once you get enough posts, forgot the number but I think its 6 you can PM members by hovering over their names and then select send private message.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

americanPIexpat said:


> #1. This would be entirely Filipino owned, I have no interest in setting up a business entity with a Filipino. I would have no control over the Filipino owners company or the companies profits. I am just trying to help out a good friend who happens to be a Filipino citizen. I will not be spending any money out of my pocket for the Filipino off shore company nor investing in the company in anyway.


and .. something in your post triggered my interest

PM me, when you have the facility !!!


----------

